# [SOLVED] GTA IV Error: WS10



## badstormer (Aug 3, 2012)

I recently bought the PC version of GTA IV, and after installing the game and the latest patch, after attempting to launch it (After logging in), I got an error message saying:

GTA IV FATAL ERROR: XNetStartup failed - Please re-boot your system and/or re-install the game
10093 5

I have re-booted, and repaired the game (Not removing and re-installing, I simply selected the repair option in the setup file in the folder), I have installed Windows Essentials 2012, Tried to update .net framework, but that also had an error (Dunno what it was, didn't tell me), and, again, installed the latest patch (1.0.7.0).

Specs:

Processor: AMD E-450 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 1.65 GHz

RAM: 3.00 GB

System: 64-bit


The game does not work online or offline, and I do have disc 1 inside of the DVD drive. I will try to re-install the game from complete removal and then installation again, also applying the patch, and installing the latest version of DirectX, I've heard somewhere that there could be a .dll file missing. (Not sure why/where - forgot)

Any ideas on what the problem is?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: GTA IV Error: WS10*

For GTA4 to run, you need to update Windows XP to Service Pack 3.

Download .Net Framework 3.5. You don't need to remove any other versions, so just install and reboot.

Check the system requirements on the back of the game box to see if your CPU/graphics meet the recommended requirements.


----------



## badstormer (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: GTA IV Error: WS10*

Well, I actually figured it out myself. It wasn't Net Framework or the Service pack. Or the specs. Just needed to uninstall and re-install, then install Windows Live Games. (Forgot :/)

Though I do have another problem. Windows Live Games won't let me sign in to GTA IV because (Apparently) It thinks I have an invalid activation code. Though mine is valid, it won't allow me to sign in. Should I keep this thread, though, or go start a new one for this problem?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: GTA IV Error: WS10*

Any problems with activation/serial codes - contact Rockstar Support directly.


----------

